# Converting Uber Transactions to CSV Format



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Is there an Easy to Follow, plain English instruction tutorial on converting Uber Rideshare transactions to CSV format for importing or exporting the data into an Excel spreadsheet or other record keeping program?


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Not sure which of all the data you want on Excel but I use the Hurdlr app to capture all my miles, expenses and earnings, which you can then request very easily to send you an Excel file via email on a daily/weekly/monthly/yearly basis. It's a great app, free, no ads, and very easy to use. Good luck...


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

daave1 said:


> Not sure which of all the data you want on Excel but I use the Hurdlr app to capture all my miles, expenses and earnings, which you can then request very easily to send you an Excel file via email on a daily/weekly/monthly/yearly basis. It's a great app, free, no ads, and very easy to use. Good luck...


I want to be able to track mikage, trips, Income, tolls, gas and other Rideshare oriented expenses all in one place whether it be an Excel spreadsheet or other tracking program. I have seen references to taking Uber transaction data, converting it to CSV format, and importing it into Excel for one lication record repository use. I never really learned Excel but it seems like it may be a record keeping solution for accounting purposes and monitoring the big picture on Rideshare activities. I have been looking at the Rxcel tutorial vidudeis, but becoming proficient with Excel seems like a dainting challenge.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Sounds like you need to download Hurdlr. Everything you've mentioned can be tracked through this app and a report sent to your email as you desire in Excel format.

Here's a good review of the app. The article is old, but the app has gotten even more refined since.

https://heathandalyssa.com/hurdlr-app-review/


----------

